# Angelo is missing in Mexico



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

We went to Mexico to visit family and I decided to take the fluffs instead of boarding them, although now I really wish I would have boarded them. We got to our house in mexico pretty late and I got the fluffs settled into the kitchen with everything that they needed so that they could play for a while before putting them in their crates for the night. I shut the kitchen door and we had the front door to the house open because we were unloading our stuff. I was in the bathroom when I heard my daughter yelling “no don’t open that” I came out of the bathroom to find that my 17 year old nephew had opened the kitchen door and Angelo ran straight out the front door. My daughter was running after him and I told my daughter to stop because it was only making him run faster. I yelled at him to sit and stay and he was a good 100 feet ahead of me but he did sit anyway until he saw a big dog running towards him which made him take off running again. I ran after the dog running after angelo. My husband had caught up to the other dog and got him to stop. I continued running after angelo and yelling at him to sit and stay but he wouldn’t stop, I think he was too scared because of the dog that had been chasing him. It was so dark, no street lights, that after a while I lost site of him. We were in a pretty wooded area by that time and I was just sure that he was hiding in there somewhere so we all searched the area but couldn’t find him anywhere. I searched the whole night with no luck. In the morning I went to the police, they were not much help at all. I did offer them a reward if Angelo was found but I don’t think it motivated them much. I knocked on every door within a five mile radius of our house and nobody had seen him. We put posters up all over the town and in stores, I went to both of the vets that are there in town, and in the two weeks that I was there we heard nothing from anyone. I looked for him daily for two weeks. I wish that I could have stayed and kept looking for him but we had to come back home. I know that my in laws are looking for him and they know a lot of people and I just keep hope that he will turn up. He is micro chipped but that doesn’t do us much good in Mexico. He didn’t have his tags on because I keep them hooked on his harness and I had taken it off since I thought they would be settled in for the night. There are so many stray dogs running the streets there that I don’t think people would pay much attention if they saw one more. I feel so helpless here so far away. I keep praying that someone will see the posters and call my MIL to take him back. I feel like such a bad mommy and I just keep thinking over and over how I could have done things differently. Hold on to your babies and watch the doors like a hawk because we just never know when something like this can happen.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no. I don't even know what to say. I'll keep you in my thoughts and will pray for sweet Angelo to be returned to his family.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, I am so sorry this happened. I can't even imagine how bad you must feel. Even though Bogie is obedience trained, he would have run if there was another dog, although he would be the one doing the chasing. I hope Angelo is found, and returned to your MIL. Please don't blame yourself. No matter how how we try, we just can't control every situation.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and poor Angelo. I pray for his safe return. rayer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry your Angelo is missing. Please don't blame yourself! We will all pray that he is somehow safely returned to you. Hugs


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, I will pray for your little Angelo that he is found and returned to your MIL and then to you. You were being a good mommy and just wanted him there with you. It wasn't your fault this happened, things do happen so don't be hard on yourself. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh Jen, I am so sorry this has happened to Angelo and Ellie and your family. 
I desperately hope you will all be reunited soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for a safe return rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

We will be praying for Angelo's safe return. :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry, how terrible! Your poor family. I hope someone finds Angelo and returns him to you. He just has to be found.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We'll just have to think positive and pray someone finds him and sees the signs. Keep looking!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

That's so sad... :bysmilie: I hope he is safe, and hopefully someone will see him and return him home to your MIL.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: I hope that Angelo is found ....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this dreadful news. I pray someone finds Angelo and calls your MIL.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hopeing for a safe return! :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry this happened, I will keep you and Angelo in my prayers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry! I will pray. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

one thing about Mexico, there are sooooo many people who don't have money, just maybe one of them have Angelo and will see your posters, I'm so sorry Jen :bysmilie: 

Heavenly Father, thank you for listening to our prayers. Lord be with Angelo protect him, you know exactly where that little boy is, Lord I ask for him to be found. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Jen, I can't believe it. :bysmilie: I am so sorry precious Angelo is missing. :smcry: I know you and your family did everything you could to locate him in Mexico -- there is still hope, so please try and think positive for his safe return. You are very lucky to have family there, so at least someone can help track him down if at all possible. It was very smart of you to put posters up everywhere and offer a reward...I hope someone finds him and calls your MIL.

Again, I am so sorry and you & Ellie are in my thoughts. Please come home, little Angelo. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. I hope he's found soon and returned to your MIL. Don't give up hope.
Little Emy that I just got was lost for a week before I got her but was returned. Everyone had given up and then they got the call. She ran out when someone was just running inside to pick something up and he didn't even know she was out. It can happen to anyone. 
Hugs and prayers to you, your family and Angelo. 
Again I'm so sorry.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear God Jen, I'm so sorry. It must have been so heartbreaking for you to leave to come home. I will pray so hard that Angelo is found. Is your MIL keeping an eye on the place where you were staying? Maybe he will find his way back there. I'm so upset about this. Please God guide little Angelo to someone who will help him.
How is Ellie doing?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh jen, I'm so sorry.. this is so heartbreaking!
Have you and/or your family taken photos to shelters, to groomers, and notice of a 'heafty' reward?
did you place ads in local newspapers with notice of reward? 
Are your family members keeping eye on any 'for sale' in papers or public notices. 
I'd keep contacting the vets/groomers etc as well.
What town in Mexico? I think Craigslist has service in mexico.. maybe you could place an ad there also.

Know I'm praying this Angelo will be found safe and sound!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

These stories are just heartbreaking. We all feel for you. And just know that we're praying for his safe return. Since joinning this forum I'm shocked at how often our pets are lost. It's one of my biggest fears. And I do know how it feels but not from losing my pet but by someone stealing my pet. 

I love Matilda's Mommy's prayer very much. "Heavenly Father, thank you for listening to our prayers. Lord be with Angelo protect him, you know exactly where that little boy is, Lord I ask for him to be found. In Jesus name I pray Amen."


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read this and hear about your sweet baby!!! This is always in the back of my mind, that one of mine will get out!!! I pray that you get your little Angelo back........that someone will find him and be motivated by the reward. Please keep us informed.......


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no! I can't tell you how sorry I'm am. I felt sick inside just reading this, and I can only imagine how you must feel. I will be praying for Angelo to be found and returned safely to your arms. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Prayers & hugs for you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you positive energy for a reunion with Angelo very soon!
Praying for Angelo, you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 20 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807870


> Oh jen, I'm so sorry.. this is so heartbreaking!
> Have you and/or your family taken photos to shelters, to groomers, and notice of a 'heafty' reward?
> did you place ads in local newspapers with notice of reward?
> Are your family members keeping eye on any 'for sale' in papers or public notices.
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened but please don't beat yourself up over it. We all make mistakes and you need to channel your energies into trying to find him. I agree with the above suggestions. 
Was it a resort area or a town? Thinking if resort maybe by reaching managers via e-mail they can spread word with employees and postings. Scan the internet here for anything connected with where you were or look for anyone trying to sell a Maltese down there in case someone unscrupulous tries to sell him. I'm praying that he'll be returned. Might just be afraid and hiding. We often hear of dogs being returned later. Keep checking with the shelters even if you have to call down there...get a good rapport going and keep saying reward and donations to whomever. Money talks.
Praying for you and Angelo's safe return,
Sue


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 20 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807845


> Dear God Jen, I'm so sorry. It must have been so heartbreaking for you to leave to come home. I will pray so hard that Angelo is found. Is your MIL keeping an eye on the place where you were staying? Maybe he will find his way back there. I'm so upset about this. Please God guide little Angelo to someone who will help him.
> How is Ellie doing?[/B]


My MIL's house is right next to our house in Mexico so she will know right away if he comes back. 
Ellie is pretty independent so I think she seems to be taking it okay for the most part. We just got home this morning so I'm not sure really but I have noticed her go over to Angelo's bed and lay in it a couple times today which she usually never does.


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 20 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807870


> Oh jen, I'm so sorry.. this is so heartbreaking!
> Have you and/or your family taken photos to shelters, to groomers, and notice of a 'heafty' reward?
> did you place ads in local newspapers with notice of reward?
> Are your family members keeping eye on any 'for sale' in papers or public notices.
> ...


There are no shelters or groomers in the town, Juan Aldama, where we were, but I did talk to the two vets in town and I left pictures and notice of the reward. I didn't even think of putting an ad in the newspaper I'll be sure to call my MIL and ask her to do that. I have searched online for pets for sale in that area and nothing comes up and I know that my MIL has been checking the local newspapers. For now I just have to keep thinking that someone very loving has him and fell in love with him and that once they see the posters I left they will have a kind heart and return him, if I allow myself to think of him being lost and roaming the streets I just break down in tears.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I am so very, very sorry. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jul 20 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807890


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 20 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807845





> Dear God Jen, I'm so sorry. It must have been so heartbreaking for you to leave to come home. I will pray so hard that Angelo is found. Is your MIL keeping an eye on the place where you were staying? Maybe he will find his way back there. I'm so upset about this. Please God guide little Angelo to someone who will help him.
> How is Ellie doing?[/B]


My MIL's house is right next to our house in Mexico so she will know right away if he comes back. 
Ellie is pretty independent so I think she seems to be taking it okay for the most part. We just got home this morning so I'm not sure really but I have noticed her go over to Angelo's bed and lay in it a couple times today which she usually never does.


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 20 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807870


> Oh jen, I'm so sorry.. this is so heartbreaking!
> Have you and/or your family taken photos to shelters, to groomers, and notice of a 'heafty' reward?
> did you place ads in local newspapers with notice of reward?
> Are your family members keeping eye on any 'for sale' in papers or public notices.
> ...



There are no shelters or groomers in the town, Juan Aldama, where we were, but I did talk to the two vets in town and I left pictures and notice of the reward. I didn't even think of putting an ad in the newspaper I'll be sure to call my MIL and ask her to do that. I have searched online for pets for sale in that area and nothing comes up and I know that my MIL has been checking the local newspapers. For now I just have to keep thinking that someone very loving has him and fell in love with him and that once they see the posters I left they will have a kind heart and return him, if I allow myself to think of him being lost and roaming the streets I just break down in tears.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is ther postal delivery to homes?..if so I'd have family give photo to delivery person as they might spot Angelo at someones home... same for any sanitation service etc and again let them know there is a reward.

Also found this link..it has a "chat" section... don't know if it would be any help but maybe it would help get the word out?
http://juanaldamazac.tripod.com/index.html

I'd expand my search to surrounding towns ( vets/groomers/ etc)


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Praying that your Angelo is found and returned healthy and well.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry. I hope you can find him. rayer:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no!!! When I read the title of this thread I already started crying. I hope you find your sweet Angelo. :grouphug: Hopefully someone loving has him and just did not see the posters yet. rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry, I know you must be heartbroken. I am praying for a safe return


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i'm sooo sorry!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Our worst nightmare for sure. I pray Angelo is found, and safely returned to you. Also consider that you or your MIL give a couple of bucks to those you talk to who would be in a position to come across Angelo, such as service workers and nearby shop owners and the like. If you put some money in their hands they might be more "alert". Another thing is get the local kids involved. Kids will look for a dog, especially if they know they will get a nice reward. I would consider getting them involved. Good luck and many prayers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so very sorry that this happened to you - more so that it happened in a place where you don't live and can't be searching every day for your lost little one. I know it doesn't help now, but this is why I am such a strong advocate for collars with tags and not just harnesses - you just never know what will happen. Of course, people can always just ignore a collar/tags but ....

I really hope that someone turns him in or that he comes home and your dear MIL finds him and can arrange for him to return to you. If you are feeling sad you might check in with Daisy G - she lost her beautiful Molly earlier this summer in Puerto Rico where she now lives and there were many thing that she did to try to get Molly returned to her. She might have some great ideas for you


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Another missing fluff in a far off place... I am so, so sorry. I hope he is found soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that Angelo is missing. I'll be praying like crazy for Angelo's safe return. In the meantime...hugs for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: I'll be praying for my friend Angelo too!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. Prayers are going out for you and Angelo that he finds his way back to you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about this all say and I just wanted to tell you again how sorry I am. I know you are heartbroken and I hope so much that Angelo will be returned to your MIL and come back home to you.
hugs and prayers!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - I'm so sorry, Jen - I can only imagine how you must feel. I've had actual nightmares about Bonbon getting away from me, and before her,
Eloise. I hope sweet little Angelo :wub: turns up safely and soon!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Paying for a safe return. rayer:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i am so sorry.and we are sent our prayer for him to return home.

hugs


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I will keep Angelo in my prayers for a safe return rayer: 

You may want to consider a reputable psychic. I did know someone a while back who was reunited with her cat that way. I know Penelope Smith gives referrals for all kinds of issues. 
http://www.animaltalk.net/

Sunnie :heart:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Jen I just can't believe what I'm reading - when I read the subject of your post it made me absolutely sick to my stomach. I am SO sorry this has happened ... I can't imagine what you're going through. There really are no words that can help ... 

A couple of years ago I was reading an article in a doggie magazine about a pet detective. I know there are many of them out there, but I actually found the one I had read about ... she is a former police officer and she uses tracking dogs and a number of other methods to track down missing pets. Now, I have no clue what they charge for this service, but I thought it might be an option for you. Here's the link :<a href="http://www.missingpetpartnership.org/" target="_blank">
</a>
Pet Detective Website

I will send prayers and positive thoughts that sweet Angelo is found and returned to you right away. Also sending the biggest hugs that can be sent via the internet.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry about Angelo!!!!!! This totally upsets me when a fluff is lost. I hope and pray that he is returned safely. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh noooo I am so sorry for Angelo, it just hit home - I hope he's found safe and sound ..
I will pray really hard for him, I bet someone took him and kept him he's so cute


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG, just saw this thread, keeping Angelo in my prayers! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers from Bob and Marsha for Angelo's safe return.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:crying: Oh NO!! This has got to be a nightmare - I am so very sorry. I hope and pray he is found...unharmed.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just thought of something - perhaps you can write to the embassy to see if they have any ideas on what you can do to try to find Angelo? They might be able to help you spread the word. Also, I remember someone telling Daisy to call or write to a TV station in the area and the local newspaper. Perhaps giving this a try too? I am not sure how rural the area your home is in but if its not too rural this might work.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jen. I don't even know what to say. I can't believe this is happening. You know how much I adore both your babies. I am so choked up reading this right now. I promise not to stop praying for sweet Angelo until he is home with you again. Do not lose hope Jen. We are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry this has happened. You are in my thoughts and I will pray for Angelo's safe return.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I have nightmares about losing mine. I can't imagine waking up to find I'm living the nightmare. I'm praying like crazy for a miracle and a safe return. We've seen miracles before so don't give up hope. :grouphug:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I have had the very sad experience of losing my Herk for three weeks. I know how stomach wrenching this is for you. My only thought is to keep contact with the local shelters if there are any. It is possible that he was found and kept by someone (herk was). This person may not find dog ownership all that much fun after some time and may decide to give your pup up to a shelter.

Maltese are not the sort of dog that becomes a stray. They are just too darn cute. Try making a plan for the long haul and see if you can't get him on the rebound!

All my best and good luck, so sorry

mary anna herk and Theena


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (makettle29 @ Jul 21 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808111


> I have had the very sad experience of losing my Herk for three weeks. I know how stomach wrenching this is for you. My only thought is to keep contact with the local shelters if there are any. It is possible that he was found and kept by someone (herk was). This person may not find dog ownership all that much fun after some time and may decide to give your pup up to a shelter.
> 
> Maltese are not the sort of dog that becomes a stray. They are just too darn cute. Try making a plan for the long haul and see if you can't get him on the rebound!
> 
> ...


 Prayers for sweet Angelo!! Have you heard anything Jen?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jen - I just saw this thread and started shaking and crying uncontrolably -- and I'm at my desk at the office. My heart is just breaking for you and your family.

Please, please, please, Dear God, let Angelo be found and returned safely to Jen and her family.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

Goodness, I am so sorry. I couldn't even imagine what you are going through. Being so far from your baby and helpless. Don't blame yourself, accidents happen. I am praying for you!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Angelo. I hope you find him safe and sound and very soon. About 5 years ago, our Cleo ran off one time. We printed 500 flyers and posted it all over the neighbourhood and offered reward. We also went door to door to drop off the flyers as well as checked around people's houses (where we could see). We were afraid she might be hiding in their yard/shed. She was gone for nearly 2 days but a lady found her the first day but was only able to take her to a vet and got her microchip scanned on the second day and found us. So happy ending is very possible. Please keep your spirits up.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i am so so sorry and i am praying so hard that your little baby is found. rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

That's so sad... :bysmilie: I hope he is found safe soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I cannot imagine what you are going through. I am praying and hoping that Angelo will be found soon, safe and unharmed.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! That is such sad news........Praying for Angelo's safe return.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry and hope that your family finds Angelo soon and you are reunited.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of your prayers, pm's, and kind words and ideas :grouphug: :grouphug: It's a very busy time for me now so I'm sorry if I don't answer the pm's, please know that I thank you dearly :grouphug:
There is postal delivery to most homes but not all and I did give the postman a picture of angelo the day after he was lost and I asked him daily while I was there but he said he had seen nothing. Juan Aldama has probably around 20,000 people, not very small but very poor which is why I figured if someone there had him they would bring him back right away for the reward money. There is always the chance that someone in town visiting saw him and took him too. I did take flyers to the closest surrounding towns too. I called my MIL to put an ad in the local paper too. This is heartbreaking and was also one of my worst fears which is why I really thought long and hard about taking them before we went. I just thought it was better for them to be with us than with someone they didn't know in a strange place. I will keep everyone updated and I'm not giving up hope. Thank you all again :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jul 21 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808279


> Thank you so much for all of your prayers, pm's, and kind words and ideas :grouphug: :grouphug: It's a very busy time for me now so I'm sorry if I don't answer the pm's, please know that I thank you dearly :grouphug:
> There is postal delivery to most homes but not all and I did give the postman a picture of angelo the day after he was lost and I asked him daily while I was there but he said he had seen nothing. Juan Aldama has probably around 20,000 people, not very small but very poor which is why I figured if someone there had him they would bring him back right away for the reward money. There is always the chance that someone in town visiting saw him and took him too. I did take flyers to the closest surrounding towns too. I called my MIL to put an ad in the local paper too. This is heartbreaking and was also one of my worst fears which is why I really thought long and hard about taking them before we went. I just thought it was better for them to be with us than with someone they didn't know in a strange place. I will keep everyone updated and I'm not giving up hope. Thank you all again :grouphug:[/B]


I think you did the right thing by bringing them with you - I would have done the same. You have taken all the steps that I would have taken and I will continue to pray that you hear something. Many hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's my worse fear also, you can't blame yourself things happen, I'm still praying for Angelo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jen I want you to know I think of Angelo day and night. I am praying so hard for him to be found and returned to you. God watch over him in the mean time. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry ! praying that he comes back to you soon! rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in for an update. God, I hope he's found and returns home soon. I wonder what's going on in his mind - no, I can't go there....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jen I came right home and told DH and called my mother to tell them about Angelo. All of us are still praying for Angelo's return.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Just checking in to see if little Angelo has decided to come home. Will continue to say prayers for all of you that he is found soon. rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I'm soooooo sorry little Angelo is lost :smcry: . This is so sad. I pray he is found soon & gets to come home. rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep checking for an update that Angelo was found and is with your MIL. I feel so sad for you and I'm praying this has a good ending and he makes it back home. I think this is everyone's worse nightmare. Please know everyone is praying for you and Angelo and we all want him home. 
Big hugs to you. 
:grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What sad news. :bysmilie: I hope Angelo comes home soon.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Any updates?

I know what the dogs and stray dogs in Mexico are like and he must stick out like a sore thumb there...someone has got to have picked him up by now... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 22 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808597


> Any updates?
> 
> I know what the dogs and stray dogs in Mexico are like and he must stick out like a sore thumb there...someone has got to have picked him up by now... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


I talked to my MIL about an hour ago, no news. I agree that my sweet angelo looks nothing like any of the strays I have seen in this town. As time keeps passing I am pretty sure that someone has found him and taken him into their home. My angelo is such a sweet loving fluff and I just know that he would have run up to the first person he saw and I can't imagine that after almost 3 weeks they haven't seen the posters, they are plastered all over town and in almost every store. All I can do is pray that if this is what happened that they take good care of him and love him as much as we do. I still have hope that someone will see the add that will be running in the paper and that my sweet boy will be returned. 
Thank you all :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jen, you are being so strong and optimistic! I am still praying for Angelo's safe return to your loving arms. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 22 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808615


> Jen, you are being so strong and optimistic! I am still praying for Angelo's safe return to your loving arms. :grouphug:[/B]


Ditto to that. Don't give up hope, Jen! Thanks for the update!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I too hope your little Angelo is being taken care of by someone who isn't aware yet that he is very much loved & missed & that someone will soon contact your MIL so you can be happily reunited again. That's the happy ending I am praying for. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: I'm so sorry this has happened Jen.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying for a safe return home.

Cathy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm am praying for the same outcome Jen. I'm imagining him in someone's home being well cared for and loved. I'm praying the people see the ad in the paper and he comes home to you. God bless him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you stated an actual dollar amount for the reward? sometimes seeing an actual amount gives more incentive to turn over a found pet. the prayers continue for Angelo's safe return. Also eventually a grooming will be needed.. maybe contact those groomers in surrounding areas...vets as well. Photo and dollar amount of reward included.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 23 2009, 08:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808956


> Have you stated an actual dollar amount for the reward? sometimes seeing an actual amount gives more incentive to turn over a found pet. the prayers continue for Angelo's safe return. Also eventually a grooming will be needed.. maybe contact those groomers in surrounding areas...vets as well. Photo and dollar amount of reward included.[/B]


The nearest groomer would be in a city that is about 3 hours away from the place where we were. My SIL does live in that city and she has gone to the groomer to give them a picture of angelo and they let her put posters up in the window. I did not put a dollar amount on the posters I just put 'large reward' I did tell the police a dollar amount that I would give them though if they returned my angelo to me, I thought that they would be more motivated to look for him but they just didn't seem to care much. Yesterday my BIL went to the mennonite colonies to check because some of them will take in the stray dogs when they are in town but he had no luck there either. He just has to be in a home where he is loved and well cared for because I can't bear to think of it any other way so my hope is that they see the ad and return him to us, I don't know where to go from there if noone does see it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just looking and hoping for good news....

Gosh I hope he gets to come home again. :bysmilie: Poor little guy, I'm so worried about him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure someone has found him and fell in love with him ( who wouldn't!!?). God willing they somehow will find that you are looking for him and get him back to you! If not I hope there is comfort that whoever has him is loving him and taking good care of him. However , in the meantime, don't give up hope. maybe whoever found him went away on a vacation and doesn't even know you are looking for him.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry to hear about what happened on your trip . . you must be sooo devastated . . . and helpless being so far away . . .I know you are hurting so much each day that he does not come home . . .  I bet Angelo is devastated too that he could not find his way back home to Mommy, since he's in a strange place . . oh Jen I don't know what to say that will comfort you . . . I will pray that if someone does find him, will have the conscience to try and find its owner . . is he microchipped? although am not sure if that helps being that he is in a foreign country


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can only imagine the pain you are feeling right now. I too am praying for his safe return back to you.
rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I was just checking in to see how things are going - I am sorry that your BIL did not find him. But, at least your SIL was able to talk to a groomer and place more photos!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: I keep checking back-Holding you, Angelo, and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I was away for a few days and just read this. OMG I am so sorry and I pray for Angelo's safe return. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jen,

I just this thread for the first time and my heart was in my throat when I saw that it was your little Angelo who is missing. I immediately thought of how little Eliie must be doing not to mention how you and your family must feel at this time. I will continue to pray for Angelo's safe return and will continue to check on posts on SM.

Hugs from Chrissy, Snuggles and their Mom, Linda


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Jen, I'm just checking. I al=m still praying for sweet little boy Angelo. Hugs to Jen.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just saw this thread. I am so sorry. I pray for Angelo's safe return. :grouphug:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG, I am so sorry to read about your Angelo, I will pray constantly that he is found safe and sound and returned to your MIL and then onto you.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer:


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

praying for your babies safe return to u so sorry to hear about your poor baby i hope for asafe return to u and your family. thinking of you. i just saw this today .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in. I was wishing you had heard something....


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

I just saw this post and hope you get your sweet boy back. Definitely keep putting an ad in sunday's paper, that's usually when everyone buys one. Also, maybe announce it also on the local radio station.. you know everyone has on that radio 24/7. Not sure how much this would cost, but could the local tv news station mention Angelo was lost and his US owners are offering a reward for him. 

Will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking to see if you've heard anything. I hate this so much and think about it all the time. Still praying Angelo will be found and he'll be back home. I'm so sorry this happened. 
:grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I did have my SIL call the nearest radio station in the city where she lives right after he got away and they did announce it 5 times a day for 2 weeks. I had them say his name, size, weight, color, hair length, slightly curly hair with a long tail, where and when he was lost, and that I was offering a large reward. I didn't try the news station but I do know that a lot more people listen to the radio than they do watch tv. The plaza, downtown, is full of people in the evenings and all day on the weekends and there is a shoe store there that plays music loud enough to be heard throughout the plaza and I had them announce it too while I was there. I just don't know where to go from here. I am so hoping that someone gets the paper this weekend and sees the ad. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers and to all the pm's I'm sorry I haven't gotten back to you, it's a very busy time for me now, but I want you to know that I thank you with all of my heart. You are a wonderful group of people :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

When I saw your posts I was hoping he was back home. I feel that he is out there being happy and cared for and will eventually find his way home. He just needed his own little adventure and vacation and he will be so happy when he gets back with you. I think we should put collars on all our babies or a microchip with a tracking device. I will say prayers he is found within the next few days. rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am still praying for you Angelo. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying for sweet Angelo

Cathy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I know you know the sadness and anxious heart that Jen has , Lord please protect Angelo, I'm asking this weekend that Jen will get great news and she will have her baby boy back in her arms soon. I know you hear all of our prayers. Thank you Lord. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my that is so sad, I couldn't even imagine. You and Angelo are in my thoughts and prayers. Put lots of positive energy out there.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Jen, how awful. I know you are sick with worry. I said a prayer for Angelo. I really believe these little furbabies are our little angels.
Barbara


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Jul 24 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809524


> Jen, how awful. I know you are sick with worry. I said a prayer for Angelo. I really believe these little furbabies are our little angels.
> Barbara[/B]


Thinking of sweet Angelo!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that the newspaper ad this week-end will have some news on little Angelo!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thinking of you and praying that Angelo is back in your arms very soon. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 24 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809303


> When I saw your posts I was hoping he was back home. I feel that he is out there being happy and cared for and will eventually find his way home. He just needed his own little adventure and vacation and he will be so happy when he gets back with you. *I think we should put collars on all our babies or a microchip with a tracking device.* I will say prayers he is found within the next few days. rayer:[/B]


Should anyone be interested in a GPS tracking device for their fluff:

http://www.petsafegpslocator.com/


I too keep checking in to see if the little guy has been found. rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Was hoping to read some good news.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I JUST SAW THIS THREAD. I HOPE ANGELO IS FOUND REAL SOON. SENDING PRAYERS YOUR WAY. rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Jen, I'm checking in. I hope this weekend brings good news for you. :grouphug: Praying still for Angelo. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I was just checking in to see if there was any news about Angelo. I will be keeping him and all of you in my thoughts and prayers and I hope he is found and returned to you safely and soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 25 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809685


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 24 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809303





> When I saw your posts I was hoping he was back home. I feel that he is out there being happy and cared for and will eventually find his way home. He just needed his own little adventure and vacation and he will be so happy when he gets back with you. *I think we should put collars on all our babies or a microchip with a tracking device.* I will say prayers he is found within the next few days. rayer:[/B]


Should anyone be interested in a GPS tracking device for their fluff:

http://www.petsafegpslocator.com/


I too keep checking in to see if the little guy has been found. rayer: rayer:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Interesting idea but in reading FAQ on their site it's only for 30 pound or more pets.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just making my daily check-in. Angelo, where are u, my friend?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Checking in for any chance of an update re: Angelo. This is really weighing on my mind and heart too. I know you are sick with worry, and probably having a hard time focusing on anything. We will keep earnestly praying that you are contacted soon.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Been lurking/hoping/praying your Angelo has been returned... until I read that he is back where he belongs, I will continue to hold your family in my positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am just checking in to see if there is any news on Angelo??? I will continue to keep him and your family in prayers


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Angelo is in my thoughts and prayers constantly. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: Angelo find your way home....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Every time I see this thread and it's not Edited with an update.....my heart sinks.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of Angelo :grouphug:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 27 2009, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810363


> Thinking of Angelo :grouphug:[/B]


Thinking and praying sweet Angelo is found safe


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Still nothing :bysmilie: The paper came out on Friday and I was hoping that someone would have called. I'm still hoping that someone was too busy to get a paper over the weekend and they will get one today. It's been 3 weeks today and I just pray that he has been with someone who is caring for him and giving him all the love and attention he needs and that they will see something soon and return him. Thank you all again :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

I am fairly new at SM. I saw your post and have been checking to see if Angelo was found. I just want you to know that my prayers are with you. I pray that God will direct the right peron to your flyers and to your family so that Angelo will be safe in your arms soon! I pray for Angelo to be safe and strong until he is with you again! My prayers are with you... rayer:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been on vacation this past week so I'm catching up on all the new posts and came across yours......
You and Angelo are in my thoughts and prayers!!! I will be checking this thread everyday and hoping that Angelo will be found. I can only imagine what you are going through but know that the great people here on SM are thinking of you and your precious Angelo. :grouphug: 

Celena


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I also stop by a lot to check, but I haven't told you how sorry I am that this happened to you and Angelo. I'm hoping someone loving has him and they give him the best home ever if they don't return him to you, which is of course what I hope they do.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hoping to see some good news too. Don't give up hope. Please God, let this little angel be safe and safely returned to his owner.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Poor Angelo, I hope he returns home safely. rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Jen I am sure whoever found him loves him and is taking very good care of him. I sure hope you can soon have peace of mind and know for sure he is OK, though. Thinking of you and your family and hoping for the very best.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Jul 27 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810545


> I'm hoping someone loving has him and they give him the best home ever if they don't return him to you,[/B]



QUOTE (SueC @ Jul 27 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810566


> Jen I am sure whoever found him loves him and is taking very good care of him.[/B]


Thinking this is what helps me get along. After so long I am just not sure he will be returned to me, the newspaper ad was my last hope. I just pray that he is in a home where they give him all the love, care and attention that he got here with us.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am very sorry. How heartbreaking for you to endure. He must be with a loving family there. You and Angelo are in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just checking in for any news. So sorry your baby Angelo :wub: is still missing and hope he's with a wonderful family who love him too much to try to find you...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just checking in for any news about Angelo. Don't give up hope, sometimes dogs are found months after the y have been missing. rayer: rayer:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just checking in to see if there is any news on Angelo. I am still praying for him and your family.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hugs to you Jen. God please watch over Angelo.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Still no news and I'm just not sure what to say or think anymore. I just keep the image of him living happy in someone's home who loves him and cares for him as he deserves in my head. Thank you all for the continued prayers :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

This is just so heartbreaking. I too pray that he is being well cared for during this time, and I so hope that he is eventually returned. You are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Jen, I have been praying for you and Angelo daily. I was hoping when I checked in tonight that there would be some goond news from you.
I pray that no matter where he is, he is being loved.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just checking in for news of Angelo.I know you must be heartbroken,but don't give up. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just to let you know we're still thinking about you and Angelo. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Lily'sMom3 (Sep 16, 2008)

prayers from Lily and I :smcry: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in hoping for positive news. Still sending lots of prayers for Angelo.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

We, too, continue to say prayer for Angelo and for you. "My guys" even ask me if I have "heard" anything and ask me to go check again "just in case". There are a lot of prayers going up for Angelo, so surely he is safe in someone's home. Once that person finds one of your flyers or speaks with a vet who has your information, hopefully, you'll hear great news!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

There is still no news but I wanted to post just to thank you all for your continued prayers and thoughts :grouphug: Over 4 weeks have passed now. I have cried my eyes out and we're all still really heartbroken about this. I have always been one of the ones that say that everything happens for a reason, if it's meant to be it will. It has taken a lot of time to be able to think the same about this situation. Maybe whoever has him really needed someone, I say someone because angelo is not a dog :wub: , to love and to get love from and they make eachother very happy and although it really hurt us it was meant to be because he's bringing joy into someone's life that really needs him. That is the new outlook I have on the situation because I just have too many bad thoughts in my mind otherwise. I am not giving up though, family is still checking around and putting more flyers up in the plaza if there are any that have fallen down or faded, the newspaper ad will run for another 2 weeks and the very kind people at the shoe store are making an anouncement over the loud speaker a couple times a day on Sunday. Who knows, maybe I'll find him myself next time we go to Mexico. Thank you all again :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

You have the right attitude, Jen! I know I wouldn't be able to stop crying, but you are being very strong and forgiving. Please don't ever stop that way of thinking.  

I'm still praying that Angelo makes his way back into your arms and if not, he's being spoiled beyond belief! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

